# Elsema products



## rich and monica (Jul 24, 2005)

has anyone ordered parts straight from Elsema in Au. and how much was shipping to US?


Rich


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Rich

I am in Aus, so can't comment on shipping to the US, but I can say that Elsema are far and away the best company I have dealt with for on-line purchases. Their website has been clunky at times, but packaging and shipping is great. I have received all my orders the next day by overnight postage, even when I ordered 15 minutes before the overnight postage deadline!

If you want to look more locally, Misty Marsh Labradors (http://www.mistymarshlabradors.com/doityourself.htm) are an agent in Canada. I haven't ordered anything from them, but have had a few email conversations with Trent about using Elsema stuff for retrievers and he knows what he is talking about.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## jason allen (Apr 8, 2004)

Rich,

I have ordered two of the recievers and one transmitter directly from Elsema. I seem to recall the shipping from AUS to be around $25. They were delivered in a timely matter. Less that 2 weeks. I am ery happy with their performance. I would check Misty Marsh to see if you can beat the shipping charge.


Jason


----------



## alexmaresch (Oct 12, 2015)

any one tried carymart


----------

